# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Prva menstruacija nakon poroda i putovanje

## Mojca

Molim za vaša iskustva i savjet: 
čini mi se da će uskoro krenuti prva menstruacija nakon poroda, zapravo, lagano je već krenulo prvo kapljanje, a sutra bi trebala krenuti na put i sad sam u dvojbi da li da krenem ili ne. 

Dosadašnje menstruacije su zbog mioma bile obilne i kratke, ponekad jako bolne, ponekad sam morala cijeli dan odležati i čak prespavati. Što da sad očekujem, miomi su narasli u trudnoći, hoće li bili obilnije, hoće li biti bolnije...? Znam da mi to nitko ne može reći kako će meni biti, ali molim vaša skustva, posebno ako su miomi i vaši pratioci.

----------


## ardnas

kasno vidjeh... samo ću napisati da je moja prva mestruacija posli poroda bila kratka i uopće nije bila bolna, do trudnoće sam imala iznimno bolne

----------


## Mojca

Hvala, krenula na put, nisam m. ni osjetila.  :Smile:  
Čisto onako... bude li još tko imao slične dvojbe.

----------


## ninočka189

Meni su prije poroda menstruacije bile jako jako bolne, samo sam gutala tablete, a nakon poroda su malo obilnije ali nema više takvih bolova, samo mali pritisak ali je izdrživo i prođe bez tableta

----------

